# 4 Color process transfers



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking for some Plastisol transfers small quanity 
I have a picture of a band that I want to press on a black T 
I have not done the 4 color process on my screen press and would I not need 5 colors for black T ( white base coat ? )

I was going to do this with sublimation , but they want black T


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You didn't actually ask a question but my recommendation would be Transfer Express Cad-Printz. The 4/0 plastisol transfers I've been sent as samples didn't impress me and are heavy. The Cad-Printz are a bit heavy but the quality is excellent. 

Video of me pressing one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oyEeqQz_0M


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply 
The question is 
To put a Plastiol transfer of a photo on a black shirt would it be 5 color ? or could you just do a 4 color process ?
Larry


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They will all be 4/0 with a backer of white plastisol, so they will all be five color. I haven't seen any other types.


----------

